# My Alaskan Malamute puppy



## shaz179 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thought id add some pic of my new puppy. Hes 8 weeks old today. His name is Diesel.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 9, 2010)

very cute I love puppies


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 9, 2010)

Awww...I have a malamute to. He is a retired sled dog from alaska. Hes 6 years old and the sweetest baby ever.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 9, 2010)

He is super cute! I love his name!


----------



## bllauben (Nov 9, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 9, 2010)

Awww Diesel is ADORABLE!!
I miss the puppy stage


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2010)

Diesel is too cute


----------



## terryo (Nov 9, 2010)

Dieselis absolutely beautiful!! Will his ears eventually go up as he gets older? Dumb question...I know...but I know nothing about these beautiful dogs.


----------



## hali (Nov 9, 2010)

oww very cute x


----------



## laura808 (Nov 14, 2010)

AHHH sooo cute!!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Nov 16, 2010)

Very pretty dog!My neighbor has two of them, they are very nice dogs!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 16, 2010)

I love the way a puppy's breath smells...Terry...yes the ears will go up when he's about 6 months I think


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2010)

*instant melt* How adorable!


----------



## shaz179 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah his ear are up now and hes 2 months old now. He loves his food. were trying to get him to slow down his eating but it hard. He does love his food.


----------

